# Posting calls?



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

So, who can post calls for sale? Is it ok to do so or?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't see an issue. Maybe post them in the For Sale / Trade forum?

For Sale / Trade


----------

